# load balancing, virtual server suggestions



## bigearsbilly (Jun 8, 2011)

I've inherited a back end system, various 'nix systems. I've already infiltrated 2 FreeBSD boxes onto the network, I want to continue. I need pointing in the right direction with a few things.

Load balancing: the outside world contacts our servers directly, I want to use a single entry point and a load balanced service, so I can add servers as needed. (I assume some sort of NAT goes on).

Virtual machines: I know Xen works, will it host FreeBSD ok? I want to build these servers as virtuals, I would prefer no jails just in case I should need to host another OS.

Or vmware?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2011)

Depending on your needs there are several options like net/haproxy or lagg(4).


----------



## Zare (Jun 9, 2011)

ESX(i) hosts FreeBSD, didn't run into any problems (drivers or whatsoever).


----------



## bigearsbilly (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks gents, I'll have a look.


----------

